# I have done some music.



## CT (Oct 17, 2019)

Hey everyone! As promised in the thread title, I’ve put together some new music.

I had the general idea for this almost eight years ago. In its earliest form, it was a trombone concerto, so obviously it’s undergone some strange evolution since then into something more like a concept album. A few weeks ago I decided to finally just take a crack at it in as intuitive, and often improvisatory, a way as possible, and let it be whatever it was going to be.

This is probably a turning point in my attempt to “find my voice,” because I feel like I’ve had my fill of that intuitive, improvisatory approach. I want to get back to writing on paper and everything that goes along with that. I’ve pushed myself outside of that realm over the last few years, and I think I now have a better sense of where the right balance is between my classical foundation and this more abstract stuff, and how to go about doing it.

For those interested in what I used (although I can’t imagine anyone caring about that here at VI-Control):

Albion V
Eric Whitacre Choir
Alternative Solo Strings Cello
Union Chapel Organ
Piano in Blue
Zebra2/HZ/Zebralette
Sculpture
Some homemade EXS24 instruments

I also got some “mojo” from plugins by Apple, Brainworx, Softube, and Valhalla DSP… oh, and PaulStretch3! I must say thank you to those developers, and of course Cinesamples, @paulthomson , @christianhenson , the whole Spitfire team, and u-he, without whose wonderful virtual instruments I’d have a whole lot of unheard music.

And thanks to any of you with a high enough tolerance for boredom to listen to this stuff.


----------



## I like music (Oct 17, 2019)

miket said:


> Hey everyone! As promised in the thread title, I’ve put together some new music.
> 
> I had the general idea for this almost eight years ago. In its earliest form, it was a trombone concerto, so obviously it’s undergone some strange evolution since then into something more like a concept album. A few weeks ago I decided to finally just take a crack at it in as intuitive, and often improvisatory, a way as possible, and let it be whatever it was going to be.
> 
> ...




I need to give it a few more listens, but this is simply excellent. It conjures up the mood fantastically. I usually don't comment on the musical element, because a) I couldn't write most of the stuff people here write, and b) I don't have the language yet. I'll only say that this is excellent, for me.


----------



## synkrotron (Oct 17, 2019)

miket said:


> And thanks to any of you with a high enough tolerance for boredom to listen to this stuff.



I take great pleasure in listening to "boring" music, Mike.

I have stuck this on in the background for now but later today, when I settle down for the evening, I will give Cosmos my undivided attention.


cheers

andy


----------



## synkrotron (Oct 17, 2019)

Well, straight away I have to say that I really do need to save up for that Eric Whitacer library...


----------



## Rowy (Oct 17, 2019)

miket said:


> And thanks to any of you with a high enough tolerance for boredom to listen to this stuff.




I wasn't bored. Ah, the struggle between a classical foundation and more abstract stuff, it could take a lifetime to battle that out. What I hear though is film music, not classical stuff, and hardly any abstract stuff. It's possible you only dipped your toe in the water. As you would do, when your struggle just started.

The organ was a bit much to my liking, but the audience will love it. As you probably know, the audience also loves the canons in Tchaikovsky's 1812 Overture. I liked them too when I was young. Now, as a retired teacher, I even start to dislike the complete overture.

You mentioned classical and abstract, but you left out _minimal_ music. I heard a fair amount of minimal music as well.

It is my opinion that your composition is suitable as film music, especially for documentaries about space, or even for Sci-Fi movies. Although I don't know much about music production. I can't say anything useful about the quality of the sound. To my ears, it sounds good enough.


----------



## Saxer (Oct 17, 2019)

Very nice! Excellent sound!


----------



## synkrotron (Oct 17, 2019)

miket said:


> Zebralette



This is a great little VI and free, too. I use it every so often in my ambient pieces.



miket said:


> and PaulStretch



Ha! I have a complete album on Bandcamp that is nothing but Paulstretch. An interested but much maligned tool, in certain circles. I tend not to use it too much since that album...

Have you tried Adaptiverb? Not really a reverb. Not for me anyway. I use it a lot to smudge musical passages/sequences into a more pad like sound. A great sound designers tool in my opinion.




Rowy said:


> You mentioned classical and abstract, but you left out _minimal_ music. I heard a fair amount of minimal music as well.



I agree



Rowy said:


> It is my opinion that your composition is suitable as film music, especially for documentaries about space, or even for Sci-Fi movies.



And this also


----------



## CT (Oct 17, 2019)

Rowy said:


> What I hear though is film music, not classical stuff, and hardly any abstract stuff.



You're quite right! Beyond some shameless Mahler pilfering, there's not much that is "classical" (or very abstract, I suppose) about this particular music, or really, anything I've done yet. That's part of what I'd like to change: move away from the "film music without a film" thing. I agree with the idea that this could fit into a documentary context. That's something I had in mind.

As for the organ... I don't believe I'll ever grow out of my appreciation for that instrument, and its range from distant fragility to visceral impact.


----------



## synkrotron (Oct 17, 2019)

miket said:


> move away from the "film music without a film" thing



This is a very good point... Often I get comments saying, "hey, would be great for a sci-fi movie," that does not exist.

I prefer to think of music as a stand alone thing, that tells its own story


----------



## CT (Oct 17, 2019)

synkrotron said:


> An interested but much maligned tool, in certain circles.



Interesting, why is that? If I had a tape machine to play with speed, I'd just do it like that, but what did PaulStretch ever do to anyone?


----------



## synkrotron (Oct 17, 2019)

miket said:


> Interesting, why is that? If I had a tape machine to play with speed, I'd just do it like that, but what did PaulStretch ever do to anyone?



As I said, certain circles. I have been criticised more than once on one particular forum for using Paulstretch.

And Paulstretch does more than time stretch... It has to add stuff in to get something which may be a few seconds long to over ten minutes long. And that is what I find most interesting. "Paulstretching" a sample with no real tone can give remarkable results.

Personally, I like it and will always use it.

cheers

andy


----------



## OleJoergensen (Oct 17, 2019)

It sound beautiful!
It has a touch of new age. 
The cello sounds a bit squeezed compared to al other instruments, which has a lovely big sound.
The choir really shines here.
I liked the organ as well, was expecting it to be followed be some huge brass chords, a great surprise- it was more like silence.

I didn’t felt bored at al but uplifted and inspired!
thank you for sharing.


----------



## CT (Oct 17, 2019)

OleJoergensen said:


> The cello sounds a bit squeezed compared to al other instruments, which has a lovely big sound.



Yeah, I've struggled with that before when using the AltSS Cello with AIR libraries, but for the moment it's the cello I've got to work with. Figures that they put out a big update for the AIR solo cello right after I do this album. :dodgy:


----------



## BlackDorito (Oct 17, 2019)

I only listened to a bit of the album - gorgeous stuff. This really puts Eric Whitacre to its best use. So far I have not heard any Minimalism (.. will keep listening), but I could see how people could associate ambient textures of this type with "film music without a film". Some folks assume all tracks posted here are intended for film/video and might therefore find a track to be too busy. I think the converse assumption also occurs.


----------



## CT (Oct 17, 2019)

Thank you! Yes, I'm not all that concerned about what section of a CD display stand my music would get filed in. We all have slightly different monikers for what we hear.

I'm just trying to make some pleasant and interesting sounds that might give people a welcome space in which to think about something worthwhile. Even if I start writing much more rigorously "classical" music, that will probably still be how I hope it's experienced.


----------



## BlackDorito (Oct 17, 2019)

miket said:


> welcome space in which to think about something worthwhile


You've done that admirably. I was about to put in my last post that I was very relaxed while listening and staring out the window fish-eyed .. but it didn't seem like the right thing to say.


----------



## CT (Oct 17, 2019)

Well, it sounds right on to me. Glad you enjoyed it in that way.


----------



## Zero&One (Oct 17, 2019)

Beautiful.
Bought it 🤟


----------



## Bluemount Score (Oct 17, 2019)

Hey, that's super cool stuff! Just started listening and I'm really enjoying this specific style.


----------



## CT (Oct 17, 2019)

James H said:


> Beautiful.
> Bought it 🤟



I can't say how grateful I am for that, man. Getting paid for music is still a very novel experience for me!


----------



## I like music (Oct 17, 2019)

miket said:


> I can't say how grateful I am for that, man. Getting paid for music is still a very novel experience for me!



Go into rock, and apparently you can also get laid for your music!

But once again, to reiterate, this is simply excellent stuff.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Oct 17, 2019)

As said before, I agree that the Chello sounds a little weak, flat and too far in the background. Otherwise great sounds. This got me interested in the Eric W. choir once again.


----------



## CT (Oct 17, 2019)

I like music said:


> Go into rock, and apparently you can also get laid for your music!



This is surprisingly possible even outside of rock.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Oct 17, 2019)

miket said:


> This is surprisingly possible even outside of rock.


Rarely in the classical genre though


----------



## Loïc D (Oct 17, 2019)

Could listen to this kind of music for hours, especially when I need to focus on something.
Very nice job indeed. That choir...


----------



## synkrotron (Oct 17, 2019)

Just finished listening to Cosmos in a single uninterrupted listen with a decent set of cans. My expectations were exceeded.

Congratulations on your album sale


----------



## CT (Oct 17, 2019)

LowweeK said:


> That choir...



Whitacre's group is incredible, and Spitfire really captured them with breathtaking sensitivity and musicality. It's the best VI out there, if you ask me!


----------



## I like music (Oct 18, 2019)

@miket - just bought it! Will bring me infinitely more joy than that pizza I had my eye on. No joke, this started to grab me more and more, so I just had to.

Taking my dog for a walk in the cold evening tonight. This'll be perfect to walk to.

Only question is, I don't know how to actually download the music. Ah, I'll get to that a bit later.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Oct 18, 2019)

This is the best thread ever. Also, nice work miket! Whatever genre you were going for, it's a beautiful example of it.


----------



## CT (Oct 18, 2019)

I like music said:


> Taking my dog for a walk in the cold evening tonight. This'll be perfect to walk to.



I hope your dog enjoys it too! I look to my own for approval on most music. 



Alex Fraser said:


> This is the best thread ever. Also, nice work miket! Whatever genre you were going for, it's a beautiful example of it.



Thanks so much, Alex. I agree about this thread. It's been absolutely heartwarming for me. Funny to think that I was so hesitant to join a forum for the first time a few years back, let alone share music on it!


----------



## Jaap (Dec 29, 2019)

Reviving this thread as I just listened to your music Michael (was searching for some user demos for Eric Whitacre choir) and wow... stunning work. You know I love your work, but this is absolutely fantastic man (and bought the album of course)


----------



## CT (Dec 29, 2019)

Ah thank you so much Jaap. It means a lot! And yes, the choir is all over this album. Such a great library!


----------



## kociol21 (Dec 30, 2019)

I've listened to linked track. The production, sound design, mixing etc. are absolutely excellent, top shelf stuff. 

I didn't really dig the 'song' itself. To me it felt like what you get when you play one of these "5 hours of relaxing music" Youtube compilations, that you play at low volume while reading because more defined music would distract you. Then it plays in a background and you doesn't even notice if it's still the first track or tenth already because they all sound kinda the same, lots of pads, atmospheres, mood but no distinct melodies, rhythm etc. to differentiate between them. Something that would fit great as a background for some space or underwater animation/documentary but not really fit for listening as a music itself.

But don't take that as 'trashing' because first - I am complete noob, second - this stuff production is miles and miles better than anything I ever done and third - whole ambient genre exists and does well so obviously there is huge market for this music. I love Bohren & der Club of Gore and they can be accused of doing same stuff sometimes.


----------



## Zero&One (Dec 30, 2019)

Time and place.
Listening to this whilst drinking several glasses of port, I hear intrinsic melodies and beautiful changes. Listening to this whilst getting ready for work... some music.

Same with say Epic. Listening to that whilst going to sleep is just a noise. However, listening to it whilst driving on a Sunday on country roads!


----------



## kociol21 (Dec 30, 2019)

Zero&One said:


> Time and place.
> Listening to this whilst drinking several glasses of port, I hear intrinsic melodies and beautiful changes. Listening to this whilst getting ready for work... some music.
> 
> Same with say Epic. Listening to that whilst going to sleep is just a noise. However, listening to it whilst driving on a Sunday on country roads!



That's just my point. It's auxiliary music and if this term seems to sound bad, maybe 'mood music'. It helps greatly to reinforce the mood present in a picture but doesn't do much when isolated. "sitting with dim lights with glass of bourbon late night", "driving on sunny Sunday on country roads" these are also pictures just not on a screen but in your real life.

Good song is just a good song. Play it on sunny morning at the beach? Good song. Play it on rainy evening on bus station? Still good song. Play it while running late for work? Yup, good as ever. In turn, this kind of music mainly feels great when you are using it to reinforce the mood that you are already in, it's like a booster to your feelings.

Not that this is a bad thing anyway, I'm just not a big fan of it but even then I'll listen to this stuff sometimes to get into emotionally at the moment desired place. Lot of movies, pictures etc. would become really weird and incomplete if you took they 'auxiliary music' away. It's necessary in a world. And as I said, this track is masterfully done.

Sorry Miket for polluting your thread with my incoherent babbling, it's just it's interesting topic overall.


----------



## CT (Dec 30, 2019)

kociol21 said:


> I didn't really dig the 'song' itself.



Everything you described fits my intentions though. Wasn't trying to write catchy tunes, it's supposed to just hang around in the air. Naturally this doesn't appeal to everyone. Nice of you to listen anyway, as lots of people probably can't even be bothered to do that much these days. 

Also, it's not just the one track. Too bad it doesn't embed the whole tracklist of the album or something. But you probably wouldn't be more convinced by any of the rest of it anyway.


----------



## kociol21 (Dec 30, 2019)

miket said:


> Everything you described fits my intentions though. Wasn't trying to write catchy tunes, it's supposed to just hang around in the air. Naturally this doesn't appeal to everyone. Nice of you to listen anyway, as lots of people probably can't even be bothered to do that much these days.
> 
> Also, it's not just the one track. Too bad it doesn't embed the whole tracklist of the album or something. But you probably wouldn't be more convinced by any of the rest of it anyway.



Hah and in return thanks for not being offended. I had lots of cases on other forums when some people acted like I punched their kid when I said I am not a fan of something in their music  

Yeah, it's very obvious that this was your intention. Otherwise there would be signs of failed attempts to introduce a Melody and no such attempts here, just pure vibe from start to finish. I'll actually listen to all of it, just didn't have time earlier for more than one track. The music is not bad by any means, just misses my taste but there are many things composition and mixing wise that I can learn from. Cheers!


----------



## CT (Dec 30, 2019)

Seems crazy to be offended by mere taste!

And actually, I did try to make the whole thing hold together structurally despite its ambient nature. There are several musical "gestures," if not outright melodies, that permeate each track.


----------



## Zero&One (Jan 11, 2020)

Zero&One said:


> Beautiful.
> Bought it 🤟



Still enjoying this album.


----------



## CT (Jan 11, 2020)

ka00 said:


> I was about to listen and then noticed the link has been removed.



I appreciate your interest. I've sent you a link.

Sorry about deleting it, but this place has just become a little too... volatile for my tastes over the last few months, and I would sooner mostly remove myself from its goings on than continue getting in ridiculous arguments whenever I say something that someone doesn't want to hear.


----------



## BlackDorito (Jan 11, 2020)

miket said:


> I appreciate your interest. I've sent you a link.
> 
> Sorry about deleting it, but this place has just become a little too... volatile for my tastes over the last few months, and I would sooner mostly remove myself from its goings on than continue getting in ridiculous arguments whenever I say something that someone doesn't want to hear.


In recent months I've seen volatility in threads comparing library vendors and in discussions of people's music. In the former case, although there is always a lot of rehash, I typically learn a thing or two about my own libraries or other libs I don't own, even while I am marveling over people's chutzpah when they feel free to make bold one-sided statements. 

In the latter case - disagreements about people's music - I feel like there could be less drama if there was a bit more informal process/protocol: what were the objectives of the piece, what is the style, what feedback is being requested - for example it came out in this thread you were not pursuing distinctive melodies in these pieces. On the listening side: state our style preferences, try to listen a few times ... although first impressions are important for media music, details can come out in repeat listenings; if there is criticism, try to also recount what works well about the piece.

I personally roll my eyes when I hear overused chord progressions or yet another 'action' piece that starts with some ostinato and relentlessly cycles while slowly building with gobs of huge percussion. I've heard so many of those on this forum .. but I'm trying train myself into thinking: perhaps that is the first time this poster has used that chord progression, or perhaps the poster has finally cracked into the action genre with his new libraries and is excited to share his track. And perhaps my opinion is no more important than the folks who say "Nice work!"


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jan 12, 2020)

This place can indeed be volatile and precious - there are a number of forum users who are easy to accidentally insult. Lord knows I've done it a few times. The saving grace is once it gets to "you said, he said" levels, no-one but the antagonists are reading anyway.

Like many online places, the forum suffers from "absolutism" in that one way or view must be the "right" one. And we battle to the death or the Drama Zone, whichever comes first.

FWIW Mike, I value your posts here so I hope you eventually stick around. I know the forum can be draining and I've almost canned it myself more than once.


----------

